
Manhattan Story Mashup - Pervasive Game - ells
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2007/05/manhattan_story_mashup.html
======
ells
<http://www.storymashup.org/> Official Site.
<http://research.nokia.com/events/storymashup.html> Nokia Sponsor Site.

I have a new found interest in these types of games. I think they are great
fun.

